# Entourage undeletable messages and duplicating messages



## mfostrander (Apr 14, 2005)

I have recently moved to OS X 10.3.8 and now have a couple of odd annoying problems w/ my Entourage. My acccounts receive duplicate messages and some (many) messages are undeletable.

Any ideas?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

mfostrander said:


> I have recently moved to OS X 10.3.8 and now have a couple of odd annoying problems w/ my Entourage. My acccounts receive duplicate messages and some (many) messages are undeletable.
> 
> Any ideas?


What service provider are you using? Is Entourage compatible with their system?

You might have a virus. Have you updated your Office from the Microsoft site with all of the latest security patches? (Same for whatever virus program you've got installed.) There is an update for Entourage for junk email. I'd install any updates listed that you haven't installed already.

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/downloads.aspx

Houston


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*This site might be of some assistance in your situation.*
http://www.entourage.mvps.org/


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

tgal--thanks!

As for the mfostrander's problem, there is a script that will duplicate emails. I found one that is called Duplicate_Incoming. To see if it (or one like it) has been installed, you'll need to find it using the following "tree." If there's something there, simply pull it out of the folder and delete it.

Root-Hard disk/Applications/Microsoft Office 2004 (or application folder)/Office/Entourage First Run/Entourage Script Menu Items/

Good luck.

Martha


----------



## Memphis100 (May 18, 2005)

Like mfostrander, I have a recent problem with Entourage of undeletable messages and duplicate (or triplicate) copies of messages. I'm running OS X 10.3.9 and have updated through Security Update 2005-004. I've also updated to the latest version of Entourage and other MS software in Office 2004 for MAC. Virex 7.5 indicates no problems. There's no script installed for duplicating e-mails. Only some of the messages received are undeletable, and these are all flagrant Spam. The undeletable messages can't be moved to another folder. Both legitimate and Spam e-mails are duplicated. The duplication may be a result of downloading the message more than once when Sending and Receiving. 
The Entourage Help website doesn't seem to have any information on this problem. 
It's possible that Entourage for MAC conflicts with the PC-centric network administered by the University of Tennessee. When I access the same e-mail account from a PC, using Outlook Express, the undeletable and duplicated messages do not appear. It's also possible that some clever spammer has figured out how to block deletion of messages. But it seems unlikely that Entourage for MAC would be targeted, while Entourage or Outlook for PC would not. Does anyone have suggestions of methods for deleting the undeletable?

-Memphis100


----------



## Memphis100 (May 18, 2005)

I found the answer to my question and mfostranders question on another forum. If you hold down the Option key while starting Entourage, a utility for Rebuilding the Database pops up. It will report that there are no problems with the database, but rebuild it anyway. The utility simply deletes all the locally stored messages and forces Entourage to download all the messages again. That gets rid of the duplicated and undeletable messages. Unfortunately, it also gets rid of some preference settings. After the messages have been downloaded, you will need to go to View/Columns and turn off all the useless and space-wasting settings like Links, Online Status, Message Status, Priority, Categories, Projects, and Junk Likelihood.

-Memphis100


----------



## bbuch (May 9, 2007)

I am having the same problem, connected to my company's email which is powered by Zimbra, and using Entourage with an IMAP account. I did what Memphis100 suggests to rebuild the database and that cleared out all the dups, but with new emails I am still getting duplicates. How do you prevent this from continuing to happen?


----------



## kreece123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Computer is brand new and software is all updated. No signs of "duplication scripts" going through what was suggested above. Its true, there is probably just a glitch to IMAP since its fairly new.. I wasnt having the issue with Apple Mail for Leopard. Since no one else has suggestions, I may change it to a POP server or get rid of Entourage all-together.

Please if any Techy's know what else to try I am all ears....


----------

